# Vizsla Breeders in Hungary



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am very interested in gettin a Vizsla. I have been researching breeders in NY but I wonder if anyone knows about purchasing from breeders in Hungary. 

I am going to Europe in May and was hoping to purchase one and bringing it on-board the plane. A friend of mine who is Hungarian, found a breeder that has a litter from two champions, however while I was just randomly searching online, I found the breeder listed on Puppyfind.com. I had read some pretty bad stories about this site and the reputation of breeders who list here. 

I spoke to the breeder and she has sent me the pedigree and extensive information about the parents. She had no problem with me picking up the puppy in Hungary. The price for the puppy was 1000 euros, which I heard was pretty high for Hungarian standards.

Just wanted to see if there was anyone with experience with this and could give some advice. 


Thank you!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think dmp bought a pup back from Hungary last summer. You could PM him for details. You will have to sort out things like shots, etc. I think dmp found an airline that allowed them to have the puppy in the cabin with them.

I would say the price is about right by UK prices, and if it is a top Hungarian breeder I would think it would be about the same.

The other person that might be able to help you is River as she imported a bitch to the UK last summer.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

dmp's pup came from the same litter as our boy. He was from Michigan.

I remember someone brought a pup back from Hungary but I can't put my finger on who it was at the moment. I'll do some looking.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a few links to posts...

Flint may be able to offer help:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6173.msg47214.html#msg47214


Suliko may be able to offer help:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7246.msg55833.html#msg55833

An interesting read regarding "europuppy:'
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6396.msg49007.html#msg49007


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for putting the record straight KB87 - but glad you also remember that a member did bring back a pup from Hungary. It reassures me that my grey matter isn't going crazy.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> It reassures me that my grey matter isn't going crazy.


At least you have grey matter. Some days I only have air


----------



## leelo2013 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you KB87 and hotmischief!


----------

